# Well, Baby #3 Is On The Way!!



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, we had been planning to have 3 and are now happy to announce #3 is on its way. we are 12 weeks in to it. _For the record - There will not be a #4!!_

Now the question is....boy or girl? we wont find out so i cant wait for the big day. But, im assuming its a girl since we have 2 and im convinced they are looking to take complete control over the household by overwhelmingly outnumbering me! im already up against DW, DD1, DD2, nanny and you guessed it, even the dog is female......UGH.

We had an idea this may put a twist in planning our summer trips so we will be staying local most of the time. THe baby is due August 4 so from mid-july on we will be at local CG's after the birth my wife will have about 13 weeks off and I have 5 weeks of vacation. so we will venture out more at that time.

Keep your fingers crossed that everything turns out well and the baby is healthy!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
That is awesome news!









Prayers for an uneventful (smooth) pregnancy! 
and a healthy baby!

MaeJae


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations, that's wonderful news!!







(and no, I'm not referring to the fact that there wont be a # 4







)

I've got my fingers crossed for you that it's a boy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez! First your tailgate... now this! (Sorry, couldn't resist!)

Congratulations on the pending Outbacker!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations.

Hope everyone stays healthy.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrat's to both Mom and Dad to be









Ed


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo! 7, 6 (girls) and 3 (boy), here - and they ALL love camping


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

As many folks told us, you now go from Man to Man or in your case... woman... to now playing a Zone!!! Good luck. Having a third is definitely tougher but Amelia is a great baby so far. Can't wait to get her out there again. She was just a couple weeks when we first took her out.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So......Has a 31rqs with the quad bunks crossed your mind yet??









Best wishes for a healthy baby


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congraqdulations!
I hope you put the stem on the apple this time.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congratulations awesome news indeed!!*








My prayers for an uneventful pregnancy & healthy Mommy & baby!

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Geesh, by now I would have thought you knew how this stuff happened!









Seriously, though, congrats!

Keep us posted.

Mark


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations !!!

For the record, I didn't have nothing to do with it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A future Outbacker









Congradulations to the entire family

John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition! I have two girls also and feel outnumbered at times! Girls are great though and I wouldn't change a thing.









Maybe it's time to look for a bigger camper?

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Maybe it's time to look for a bigger camper?


Yeah, one where Mom can run and hide from Dad.









Mark


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats! I am similarly outnumbered here....19, 15.5, & 3...all girls. Somtimes I feel like am drowning in the deep end of the estrogen pool.
Seriously, they are all great kids and love to go Outbackin'! Congrats again!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Well, we had been planning to have 3 and are now happy to announce #3 is on its way. we are 12 weeks in to it. _For the record - There will not be a #4!!_
> 
> Now the question is....boy or girl? we wont find out so i cant wait for the big day. But, im assuming its a girl since we have 2 and im convinced they are looking to take complete control over the household by overwhelmingly outnumbering me! im already up against DW, DD1, DD2, nanny and you guessed it, even the dog is female......UGH.
> 
> ...


Hey...great news! and, congratulations with some good luck.
Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! We traveled cross country when my wife was pregnant with #2, but she wasn't due until Oct. and I'm not sure I'd recommend it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't get it









You actually traded your tailgate for a baby-to-be? You couldn't get one that was already ready to go camping???

CONGRATULATIONS!!! All good thoughts coming your way from Wolfwood!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judi... you are so funny!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW! just returned from snowmobiling in the UP of MI and read your comments! Thanks everyone. We cant wait for the new addition and about the 4 bunks 31RQS vs the 32BHDS. We actually were planning for the third when we bought the 32BHDS. 1 on the bunk and 2 on the pull-out in the rear room. as of now, the 2 love to sleep on the floor. dont know how long that will last...


----------

